# Rally at the Capitol



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone headed down?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tuesday 11th at 9:45AM
Being a small stream and creek fly fisher, I'm not sure this compromise bill HB37 will be that beneficial for me, but I'll be there to support a move in the right direction, and to support those who will benefit from it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Anyone headed down?


Possibly. That's my day off and I don't have conflicts (yet). I guess I need to step up and get with it again for this years legislative seaason. I need to study the details of the new bill too.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.anglingtrade.com/2014/01...ion-fights-for-compromise-with-house-bill-37/

*Utah Stream Access Coalition Fights for Compromise with House Bill 37*

Posted on 01/07/2014 by Angling Trade 
From USAC:
In 2010, the Utah Legislature passed the ironically-named Public Waters Access Act; ironic because the Act's effect was to prohibit the public from accessing and using roughly half of Utah's rivers and streams, all of which are publicly-owned. Passage of the Act prompted concerned citizens to form the Utah Stream Access Coalition (USAC). USAC is currently prosecuting two lawsuits in Utah's state courts, either of which, if successful, would restore the public's right to lawfully-access and use many and perhaps all Utah rivers and streams. Decisions at the district court level are expected in both cases in 2014 and both are likely to end up before the Utah Supreme Court.
Because both lawsuits present a winner-take-all proposition for all concerned, USAC has
simultaneously been pursuing compromise on the issue of stream access and will be supporting a bill during the 2014 session of the Utah legislature that would provide that compromise. Sponsored by Rep. Dixon Pitcher, the bill would restore public access to many of Utah's larger rivers and streams consistent with a similar compromise reached in Idaho in 1976; a compromise that, while cautiously accepted by interested parties when proposed, has worked well in Idaho ever since. Specifically, Rep. Pitcher's compromise bill, HB37, would restore year-round public access to all Utah rivers and streams that, during ordinary high water, are capable of floating a boat or a six-foot long, six-inch diameter log, irrespective of who owns the streambed. To ensure due respect for private landowners and their land, the law would require the public to access a river or stream only from public property; generally stay at or below the ordinary highwater mark; strictly comply with existing littering and trespass laws; and would insulate private landowners from liability to members of the public using these waters.

(For the rest of the story, please see link. )

HEY! Loophole! They didnt say specifically what the log needed to be made of.

Balsa anyone? , or maybe two part HD foam replicated to exactly match the look texture and feel of ______.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, I know that stuff, but I would like to have read the actual bill before I go in and talk with the reps one on one. Also, I got a legislative packet from the USAC about it that I haven't perused yet either. It's at home and I'll go through it tonight after work and post up anything for general consumption that may be helpful to others.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> http://www.anglingtrade.com/2014/01...ion-fights-for-compromise-with-house-bill-37/
> 
> *Utah Stream Access Coalition Fights for Compromise with House Bill 37*
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a copy of the bill. I think it is a good compromise and definitely more pro landowner than HB68, that we tried to pass a couple years ago. Hopefully, the other side will be willing to compromise too.

http://le.utah.gov/~2014/bills/stat..._campaign=USAC+-+CCjan202014&utm_medium=email

Here are a couple additional items that may be of interest.

1. HB37 overview.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lsavd9on6gui1qb/WQWdgwSg9W/HB37 summary_USAC 2014.pdf

2. Talking points.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lsavd9on6gui1qb/_zqq8chp1V/TALKING POINTS-SUPPORT HB37_USAC 2014.pdf

3. Press release

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lsavd9on6gui1qb/BftSZNK4w6/Press Release USAC HB37_Jan 2014.pdf


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think the anglers are looking for loopholes (at least, I hope not). I'm hoping this is a good faith compromise. This type of law has been working in Idaho for a few decades.

I remember growing up and fishing about every stream in northern Utah. The landowners would come out with a smile and ask how the fishing is, and actually offer suggestions on holes to try. This was common even well into my twenties and thirties. Then somewhere a change of attitude occurred. I'm not sure if we have become more selfish as a society or if there really is a problem with fishermen trespassing, vandalizing, trashing, and disrespecting people (landowners). I would like to think the majority of anglers are out just to enjoy nature and catch a few trout. I just can't imagine vandalizing, harassing livestock, throwing down garbage, or getting in a landowners face.

What I have witnessed is concerned anglers who organize river clean-ups, who want to access water form a public easement, who stay below the high water mark, and who do not harass animals or people. I know it probably happens, I just haven't been around it.

I think if I was a landowner with a river through my property, I would allow access unless it became too crowded. Maybe the landowners see 200 fishermen standing in the Provo River and wonder when the masses will hit their stretch. This is where anglers can be a little more courteous. If you see a person in a public easement turn-out, it might be wise to go find another spot, especially if it's a spot with private property around it. If we can prove that a few quiet anglers might move through a stretch of water causing little effect to an area we might stand a chance. If it becomes the "hot" spot and every weekend the masses show up--well, I can see that becoming a little disheartening to a landowner. 

Respect is going to go along way with this issue.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Ill be there. Im the guy with the mustache. Come say hello.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

++1 @ HighNDry, and to that, we need to do a better job at policing our own.


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

I wad told it is a "trust" issue by a prominent lobbying organization. Give them a reason to trust us.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Anyone headed down?


I didn't make it, but I heard Goofy was arrested yesterday outside the governor's office!:grin:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Went down this morning and saw a few familiar faces. Was hoping for a better turnout, but it was still a good showing.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was there today as well. I thought it was a decent turnout to the rally and a good number then went up to talk to their reps. I was able to talk to my rep for a few minutes. Sadly, I don't think he will support HB 37, but he did commit to help get it out of the rules committee. I was there for about an hour before my rep came out, but didn't see alot of others come out up to the time I left. 

My gut reaction right now is that it will be tough for HB37 to pass this year, and the court cases will proceed, but hey, we have to try.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My rep came out and then ditched it into another room. I sent my request in at 10:17, waited until noon and then had to get to work. Never got my face to face. The system is flawed. There is little respect by the high and mighty for us lowly citizens. They are smarter than all of us. They know what is best for all of us.

I've tried to remain positive through all of this. I haven't been able to dump money into the USAC yet, but I've tried to show up at the rallies, and I've sent numerous well thought out emails.

I thought the turn-out was okay, but not as big as I expected. I watched as "normal" citizens with a passion stood at the doors of the legislature waiting, and waiting. Some were still waiting when I left. Most of those waiting were dressed in "normal" jeans and jackets--the clothes of the outdoors. The reps that did show came out of the chambers in suits, ties, polished shoes, well-cut hair--the dress of success. I watched as some gave the token gesture of interest as their body language and wandering eyes told the truth. This issue is just not important to them. They don't value "our" time. As I walked up the hill to my vehicle, I couldn't help but think of how phony they are. 

A couple of young kids that would get them on the evening news, with smiles and pats on the back about how great "the system" works that even young kids are listened to and have a say in government goes farther than a group of passionate water recreationists.

Sometime, somewhere, I hope to find the positive perspective in all of this---right now, I'm daydreaming about a particular stretch of water in Idaho and wondering if I should even buy a license in Utah this year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Catherder that this is a tough go. I contacted my representative and got the blow off answer as well. Here's the email response I got....'

"Hi Andrew,

Thanks for taking the time to come to the Capitol today and for taking the time to meet with me. I appreciate the information you and your group provided. As I said, I haven't taken a firm position on this bill because I think its important for me to understand all sides of the issue. However, I will definitely take your thoughts into consideration as I review the bill.

Best,
Robert

Representative Robert Spendlove
District 49"

The only news coverage I saw this received was in the Trib article. I didn't see any of the tv stations covering the story, so the vast majority have no clue of this bill. I give credit to the Utah Stream Alliance and hope their efforts along with those who are actually meeting, calling and emailing their reps can make a difference.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple of follow-up comments. 

1. RE"The only news coverage I saw this received was in the Trib article. I didn't see any of the tv stations covering the story, so the vast majority have no clue of this bill."

Adam Eakle was there filming a "Roughing it Outdoors" episode about the rally. (I was behind his cameraman while I waited for my rep to come out) That will help, but the only things that seem to move the needle for the TV news stations this legislative session have been clean air and homosexual rights. I doubt coverage will improve for stream access going forward this year. 

2. Re"My rep came out and then ditched it into another room. I sent my request in at 10:17, waited until noon and then had to get to work. Never got my face to face. The system is flawed."

Mine came out about 11:15 and I think was one of the first I saw to respond. (which I appreciated) However, it looked to me that most of us got "dodged" like you did. Part of it may have been that the guys in green sent in a hefty stack of green sheets and it overwhelmed the system a bit, but I would have expected that reps that were strongly with us for stream access would have eagerly come out for visits and positive face time. That was one of the reasons I am skeptical that we'll be successful this year. 

3. Re"I've tried to remain positive through all of this. I haven't been able to dump money into the USAC yet, but I've tried to show up at the rallies, and I've sent numerous well thought out emails."

While I came away from yesterday discouraged about Hb37s chances, strangely enough, I am still cautiously optimistic about the long term future for stream access. Did you catch Rep Pitchers speech? The part about that we may potentially get even more than we "want" from a "liberal" (his words) court decision and interpretation? That is telling. Unfortunately, the legal system takes time and money, so I'll continue to help the USAC where I can. I just hope that the issue resolves itself before my son is too old to take him as a youth to the spot where my dad taught me to fly fish and where my father learned as well.


----------

